# Mont Blanc



## juteck (Sep 3, 2010)

I stopped by at the local Mont Blanc boutique to pick up a bottle of ink, and was asked to try several of their demo pens. I think they just wanted to see how a a lefty wrote with a fountain pen after they saw me sign the receipt with their Mont Blanc ball point demo. I'm sure it wasn't a sales pitch .

Started with the medium nib - nice. Fine nib, a little scratchy. Extra fine - quite scratchy. Bold - nice and wet. I didn't even try the caligraphy nibs.

I didn't find it to write any better than the Berea roundtop kit with medium stock nib. It was lighter weight and better balanced, but it didn't write any better.

Nice pen, but I think I'll spend my money on pen parts and pieces instead.


----------



## monophoto (Sep 3, 2010)

My experience is that I can buy four or five Big Ben fountain pen kits for what it was costing me each time I sent my Mont Blanc back to the factory for repair - and I was having to do that every 18-24 months.

And the Big Ben Fountain Pen writes just as nicely as the MB.


----------



## terryf (Sep 3, 2010)

Mont Blanc is over rated - I have three and the best of the three is an OB nib which paints rather than writes!

The nicest fountain pen I have written with is a 1940's Conway Stewart No 15


----------



## mick (Sep 3, 2010)

I've had several times at different shows were I'd notice a MB in someone's pocket while they were looking at pens. After asking about it I'll hand them one of  my pens....most of the time I'd get comments about how mine wrote as good as the MB...sometimes they wrote better. I liked those times! Now I'm not saying mine are better than a MB just that a MB isn't all that it's hyped up to be. Face it they are mass produced and what people are buying is a name. Some of these same folks would tell me what they paid for theirs.....several times when told how much mine cost, they bought from me. I like these people also!


----------



## Willee (Sep 23, 2010)

Absolutly ... you are paying for the name.
They are good quality pens but not in line with what they cost.

Any guess what this Mont Blanc would retail for?


----------



## BigguyZ (Sep 28, 2010)

Willee said:


> Absolutly ... you are paying for the name.
> They are good quality pens but not in line with what they cost.
> 
> Any guess what this Mont Blanc would retail for?



$3-4k?


----------



## turbowagon (Sep 28, 2010)

$88,000


----------



## terryf (Sep 28, 2010)

Willee said:


> Absolutly ... you are paying for the name.
> They are good quality pens but not in line with what they cost.
> 
> Any guess what this Mont Blanc would retail for?




My guess would be 20K plus


----------



## Rfturner (Oct 2, 2010)

That pen is so far out of my budget I do not care how much it cost. I would rather spend the money on firearms that will continue to go up in value.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 2, 2010)

If it's the solid 18k gold 75th anniversary pen, they go for about $75,000+. 


Willee said:


> Absolutly ... you are paying for the name.
> They are good quality pens but not in line with what they cost.
> 
> Any guess what this Mont Blanc would retail for?


----------



## bitshird (Oct 2, 2010)

More than my House, Cars and Shop are worth, I do have a dog that's easily worth as much as that pen though


----------

